# The Fit of a Pinarello



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

hey everyone,

i am looking at pinarellos... the FP2/Due, the FP Quattro and the ROKH. i am trying to figure out the best fit, without getting to actually ride the bikes (no test rides in Paris.... boo.) 

I am 6 feet tall, with a 32-34 inch inseam... I currently ride a specialized tricross, size 56. 

one bike shop (the one with the best price on an 2011 FP Quattro) only has a size 55 left, and tells me that it would fit me well. i am hesitant to go lower than a 56, as i thnk that is the bottom of my range... i would feel more comfortable going up a notch than down. 

yet, i compared the geometries, and the 55 in the FP Quattro does not look too much smaller than the 56 of the Specialized Tricross.

any words of wisdom?

thanks!


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

I am about the same size as you. 6ft tall and 32.5 inch inseam, I have a 55cm FP6 and I have no complaints in its size.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

awesome. from what i am gathering in my research, pinarellos run a bit bigger than specialized... thanks for the input, rexg.

i really love the bike i am looking at...


----------



## crewman (Jan 29, 2004)

*Recommend the 55 also*

I am 6'1" and also ride a 55 Dogma. I found the 56 was a bit stretched out. I tested both and ended up with the 55 due to the TT length.


----------



## Bop Gun (Jun 24, 2006)

For what its worth, I am 5' 11 3/4" and inseam is 32-33". I have been riding Pinarello for a while, Paris, Prince, and now Dogma2. Had a pro bike fit for all frames. My Prince and Dogma2 were both 57.5, both with a 130mm stem. Perfect fit. For me a 55 would definitly be too small. Also my wingspan is 72". Better to have more room to work your position. Can always move saddle and change stem.


----------



## knightev (Sep 22, 2011)

thank you all for the responses. from what the bike shop guy says, and the geometry charts, a 55 or 56 would seem to work.

if only these shops would let me test...


----------

